# the official Breakfast of champions Thread



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Because the Rock & Roll schedule is brutal...You need to fuel properly

Tuna skewer and eggs (Fresh tuna is notting like the canned one)







[/IMG]

Euro sausages (bacon and cheddar) and eggs







[/IMG]

One of my favorite...The kill me slowly....With Pork










A Breakfast of champion is ALWAYS homemade...Or esle, your just eatin at a restaurant.

Peace
Frank


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

how come the portions are so small


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Neil


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like the breakfast of the 350 pound champion to me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Franky...Great to see you posting in the forum again!

Your pics look mouth watering....but that is one heck of a lot of food for one meal.
Are you still farming? (IIRC from the past)...If so, I can see how you could start the day with
such a huge "Breakfast of Champions" and work hard physically all day.

BTW...I'm still using the 1 x 10 Saxon cab that I got from you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Greco: hello sir..Good to hear you're still using the cab...Saxon cabs are SOLID,loll
Still farming..I now have 30 cows..Life is good

Peace
Frank


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

have you guys ever seen the "epic meal time" series?
might wanna look into it on youtube


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> Looks like the breakfast of the 350 pound champion to me.


This one is called...I secretly look at men in the sears catalog... 









Peace
Frank


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Franky Fargon said:


> This one is called...I secretly look at men in the sears catalog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually, I think this is the kind of breakfast the men in the catalog are most likely to eat...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Bacon.
Bacon.
Bacon.

Winning, but could use more bacon.



Franky Fargon said:


> Because the Rock & Roll schedule is brutal...You need to fuel properly
> 
> Tuna skewer and eggs (Fresh tuna is notting like the canned one)
> 
> ...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Some of those certainly look delicious but I'd be too bloated to eat all of that and go straight to work.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Morkolo said:


> Some of those certainly look delicious but I'd be too bloated to eat all of that and go straight to work.


yup. me too. 

I'd be ready top go back to bed within an hour.

coffee and hot oatmeal for me.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Morkolo said:


> Some of those certainly look delicious but I'd be too bloated to eat all of that and go straight to work.


I understand delicious and I understand bloated but what is work


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

No no no...you don't eat those before work....you have them at break.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rag on restaurants all you like, my spot kinda rules 










Egg
Pancake
Bacon
Pancake
Peameal Ham
Pancake
Hashbrowns
Pancake

with a side of smoked bacon. The Early Bird - one of two restaurants I go to with any type of frequency haha. https://www.facebook.com/EarlyBirdLondon


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Egg
> Pancake
> Bacon
> Pancake
> ...


Budda...Please tell me that the bottom pancake in your pic is not being "surrounded" by a layer of maple syrup!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> Budda...Please tell me that the bottom pancake in your pic is not being "surrounded" by a layer of maple syrup!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


mmmm.. I was just thinking this morning that it will soon be time 

[video=youtube;Mrb5Kn9GD-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrb5Kn9GD-Q[/video]


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

Budda said:


> Rag on restaurants all you like, my spot kinda rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah bro!..I mean..Sensei,Teach me! 
Looks like a kinda "Griddle burger".. SOUL TRAIN!!!
Thank for posting


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> Rag on restaurants all you like, my spot kinda rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As crazy as that looks, it's not far off from one of those big breakfasts from places like Denny's. 

I could handle that for breakfast. I might need an extra order of bacon, though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Budda...Please tell me that the bottom pancake in your pic is not being "surrounded" by a layer of maple syrup!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


It might be. I've had a couple of those, and the bottom pancake isn't swimming . I used to be able to eat that and simply feel full, last time I ordered one, I didn't finish it :/. $14, not a bad meal!

I've been to Denny's once - not long ago, actually. I ended up ordering an omelette, and ate a chunk of my sister's grand slam too. I like to think that this would beat out Denny's. At the very least, it's all fresh ingredients


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Two pieces of toast, and a cup of coffee, and I'm good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I travel a lot but I stay at Hampton Inns for the most part and they always have free breakfast. It's buffet style and there'slots to choose from. 

I often have eggs, OJ and yogurt.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ok, guys - take it from a shaolin breakfast master. the true breakfast of enlightenment and fierceness is sausage biscuits and white milk gravy with a tall O.J.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Franky Fargon said:


> This one is called...I secretly look at men in the sears catalog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a good laugh at that comment!! 

...but honestly, that's probably more like what the guiy who wins the Ironman eats for breakfast.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> ok, guys - take it from a shaolin breakfast master. the true breakfast of enlightenment and fierceness is sausage biscuits and white milk gravy with a tall O.J.


I've never ate a sausage biscuit...But i like ya Shaolin breakfast style 

Thanks for posting


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

You bet fresh tuna is notting/nothing like the canned version...I don`t even wait for them to cook it here...but I just can`t eat fish for breakfast, can`t eat sushi for lunch either...dinner OK. All the pics in this thread look good to me...bacon and pancakes, thats a combo made in heaven.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Years ago it was cold pizza and a can of Coke (The beverage)
Now it's more likely something healthy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As much as I can _live_ with 2 pieces of toast and a cup of coffee, I do likes me scones. I get the Bulk Barn tea-biscuit mix, shred up some sharp cheddar, or maybe chop up some dried fruit (or maybe both), and whip up a pan of fresh scones if I'm up early enough. A little bit of diluted honey smeared on the top gives them some colour. A steaming warm one, with some sugar-free strawberry jam/preserves, and I'm back in Victoria at The Blethering Place!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> ok, guys - take it from a shaolin breakfast master. the true breakfast of enlightenment and fierceness is sausage biscuits and white milk gravy with a tall O.J.



Looks like breakfast in Tennessee or Georgia.

Of course, those states are known for good nutrition and fitness.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

the modern Western idea of 'breakfast' being a large, protein/carb packed super meal to 'fuel' you for the day is contrary to the age old understanding of gently and gradually reintroducing food to the digestive system. After a prolonged period of not eating (fasting) the body's system needs to re-boot slowly with easy to digest foods that are quickly assimilated (fruit mostly) then gradually add the harder to digest foods like vegies (carbs) and finally meats and legumes. Hence the name 'break fast'. Try fasting for 2 or 3 days then breaking your fast with a big steak dinner and see how your body reacts to get an idea of how the system does not like to go into overdrive too quickly. 

I don't know if its just because I have always eaten that way or what, but I can't even look at that stuff when i get up in the morning without feeling a little nauseous. 

Sorry to be a breakfast downer dude,... just throwin' in my 2cents.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I feel the same as ^. I've lived just over 18,000 days and have had a bowl of cereal as the main component of my breakfast aproximately 16,000 of them. Those meals pictured above, man I could never jump out of bed and chow down on that *woof*. Bacon & eggs is more a supper around this house, and not very often at that - 5 times a year maybe. We do eat a fair amount of bacon & sausage, but almost never in combination with eggs, and almost always at supper.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

I take all of my Breakfast with 1L of 1% milk...I drink like 6L of milk every week.when shits happen and a cow lost is cob..Sometime i pull is milk out..To realse tension and to drink..Fresh hot milk in the mornin,humm hummm real good...Guys i'm a farmer so ALL eggs and meat (pork and beef) are fresh from my farm.

But sometime,like right now,I go on a 100% VODKA diet.And it totally works.....I already lost 3 days!!!

Peace
Frank


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Looks like breakfast in Tennessee or Georgia.


 that far south your as likely to get sawmill gravy as white milk gravy. they are very similar.
the reason no one makes it here (i suspect) is because you guys don't import jimmy dean sausage.

i used to frequent a diner back in the states that ONLY served sausage biscuits and gravy on sunday, and only from 5 am to noon. the place was so packed with seniors, every week, that i've never eaten in on a sunday, but got take-out instead. they (seniors) begin lining up 1/2 an hour early even in winter.





bluesmostly said:


> the modern Western idea of 'breakfast...


i know this to be true. i've learned the hard way, like everything else. hahahaha
i bet i'm the only one on this board who has (not by choice) fasted for more than a month


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Franky Fargon said:


> I take all of my Breakfast with 1L of 1% milk...I drink like 6L of milk every week.when shits happen and a cow lost is cob..Sometime i pull is milk out..To realse tension and to drink..Fresh hot milk in the mornin,humm hummm real good...Guys i'm a farmer so ALL eggs and meat (pork and beef) are fresh from my farm.
> 
> But sometime,like right now,I go on a 100% VODKA diet.And it totally works.....I already lost 3 days!!!
> 
> ...


that's a lot of sugar to be taking in. that's over 50 grams of sugar.... that is equal to about 1/4 cup of sugar.


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

blam said:


> that's a lot of sugar to be taking in. that's over 50 grams of sugar.... that is equal to about 1/4 cup of sugar.


i know..but sir,there like 25G of sugar in a 250ml or 350ml OJ only..I'm a 220lbs pretty boy..And EVERY SECOND of my life is like the first 2min of Law and Order SVU..So really it's not a problem.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Franky Fargon said:


> i know..but sir,there like 25G of sugar in a 250ml or 350ml OJ only..I'm a 220lbs pretty boy..And EVERY SECOND of my life is like the first 2min of Law and Order SVU..So really it's not a problem.


Wow, and I thought the rural farming life was laid back!...


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

homemade taters..to keep a fair amount of badassness in the breakfast area







Deep fried pork chops does the trick also














Peace
Frank


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've eaten a lot of meals like that, especially in my younger years, and more especially as what venues gave as part of the gig contract (we always negotiated meals when possible). A meal like that once a week is all I can handle now, but in my teens and 20s I could eat that twice a day every day...with beer. We knew every greasy spoon in several counties.

I'm being nostalgic, sorry.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

A strong expresso,black as ya soul,made with a vintage "bialetti" coffee maker and boosted with Amaretto is totally acceptable too


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

My breakfast yesterday was a hand full of kale, a cup of frozen blueberries and some frozen strawberries, peaches and pineapple with a few ounces of assorted fruit juices in the Vitamix. I had some almonds and some Cheerios with it.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Darn, clicked the thread hoping it was about Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> ok, guys - take it from a shaolin breakfast master. the true breakfast of enlightenment and fierceness is sausage biscuits and white milk gravy with a tall O.J.


Without a doubt, sensei.

- - - Updated - - -

Cactus, chorizo, guacamole - what more could you ask for? 



The men's room. What? I'm getting older.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well sure, that's an option, but so is this:










+









+


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So what about toast and a granola bar?

With a glass of milk?

That was what I had today.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

thats what i had today...Even if they brunt a little,homemade bread in cup cake thins is always a winning situation
Add to that the deliciousness of nutella and bacon..and a cowboy coffee


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

what is 'cowboy coffee'?


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

smorgdonkey said:


> what is 'cowboy coffee'?


Well,just the strongest coffee you have home and you drink it black..
But real cowboy coffee is usually made around fire, outside using sox as filter,while you shave with your hunting knife
here we only use "the death wish" coffee...Strongest in the world 







Have a nice day
Frank


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Frank Fargon said:


> "the death wish" coffee...Strongest in the world
> View attachment 6881


I think...

...I love...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Frank Fargon said:


> Well,just the strongest coffee you have home and you drink it black..
> But real cowboy coffee is usually made around fire, outside using sox as filter,while you shave with your hunting knife
> here we only use "the death wish" coffee...Strongest in the world


HA! I'd be chewing on the beans like candy.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

She like thin pancakes,i like bacon pancakes...So thin bacon pancakes it was
It was the first i made them like that....The good ol way is better














Have a nice day
Frank


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Can we change the title of this thread to the "Make Chuck prematurely hungry" thread?

PS - I'm Chuck.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like some good grub. I am way too fat already and I can't even look at food in the morning I'll stick with very large coffee for my mornings.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

adcandour said:


> Can we change the title of this thread to the "Make Chuck prematurely hungry" thread?
> 
> PS - I'm Chuck.


I'm Chuck to, and so's my brother.

I'm also hungry!

Neil


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

There's no shame in takin ya breakfast game up one notch by "french toasting" ya bagel and using xtra old cheddar queso when makin a bacon and eggs bagel sandwich..














Both eggs where cooked separatly into thinner omelette..For maxi layerness and fluffyness...Thats sandwich makin 101 







Have a nice day
Frank


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Frank, you sir, are living the life.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Frank, I don't think I could ever eat one of those sandwiches but I will say it is a thing of genius and inspiration.


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

One thick homemade coconut milk tapioca pudding







Have a nice day
Frank


----------



## Frank Fargon (Apr 11, 2013)

Homemade XL taters..Whiff bacon,cheese and oignions







Its a great way to deal wuth leftover mashed patatoes







Have a nice day
Frank


----------

